# Thinking of getting a Porsche 968



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm thinking these days I'd rather have a fun toy car + a reliable commuter, than a single, expensive commuter car like my 330.

Some other cars I'd consider are too small (S2000, MR2 turbo, Miata etc). And I might like an E30 M3, but worried they're all too beat on. My E36 was too unreliable, and not quite fun enough.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...=HATCH&fuel=&doors=&style_flag=2&cardist=1028


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Bad idea. They are crazy to maintain, everytime the 928 S went into the shop it never left without a $2k bill. It leaks oil like an old crappy truck too.

You think an E36 M3 is expensive to maintain? You have no idea.

Save about 5 more grand and then jump for a 1999-2000 M Roadster, those are real fun and fairly reliable.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Bad idea. They are crazy to maintain, everytime the 928 S went into the shop it never left without a $2k bill. It leaks oil like an old crappy truck too.
> 
> You think an E36 M3 is expensive to maintain? You have no idea.
> 
> Save about 5 more grand and then jump for a 1999-2000 M Roadster, those are real fun and fairly reliable.


Well, not all Porsches are equally unreliable, right? A friend had an '88 944 for 16 years and didn't have much trouble. I've heard 968s are pretty reliable.

I don't really want a roadster, and don't fit well in M coupes, plus they're a bit expensive.

It's not the cost itself that bugged me about my E36 325, but the cost vs reward.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I've thought about selling the 330i for a fun car and a daily driver, and I always come to the conclusion that I'd be paying more and getting less. 

What would your daily driver be if you got a 968? Unless it's something like a used Chevy Cobalt, you're not going to be able to purchase two cars for the sale price of your E46. Then you're going to have a crap box that you have to drive every day and a pretty car that sits in the garage collecting dust.

Let's add up the costs:

Even though the 968 isn't going to depreciate as fast as your newer 330, it'll still be worth about $10k after it hits 100k miles. So, figure a little more than $1k a year for depreciation on the 968, plus nearly $2k per year on the undesirable econo-commuter of your choice. That's probably a little worse on depreciation than you're doing with the E46.

Of course, you're now going to have two insurance premiums. Unless you get collector car insurance for the 968 (unlikely if you want to drive it, and impossible if you don't have a spare garage spot), it's bound to cost you about $800 to $1k more a year for insurance for the new two car setup.

Maintenance is sure to be more for two used cars, including a 12 year old Porsche, versus your nearly new E46. So chalk up another $1k a year for maintaining the fleet (maybe only $500 more in a good year).

Add it up and you're spending about $2k more a year, driving an econo commuter most of the time, and getting up close and personal with a Porsche mechanic every once in a while. 

In short, I don't think I'd get enough use out of a fun car to make it worth my time or money. Maybe you can justify it...if so, try to convince me, becuase I can't convince myself.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

That's a great summary Phil, I guess I'd say to justify it the 968 would have to be a blast to drive. Not having driven one, I can't say. 

The ZHP has been pretty economical to own, thanks to the free maintenance, and cause I got it used and avoided the 1st year depreciation hit. 

The cheap commuter thing doesn't bother me though, I like driving light 4cyl cars. But it might have to double as a practical car too - Impreza 2.5RS wagon or something? I hate having to watch where I park in the ZHP.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My brother has been driving a used 1998 Accord (and a used 1990 Accord before it) while having a gorgeous 1966 Mustang fastback and now also a 1956 Thunderbird in the garage. Die hard track rats have track cars and daily drivers.

It makes sense for some people because they love their fun/track cars so much. Personally, I know I get more use and pleasure out of a nice daily driver. Actually, I'm looking forward to being able to afford both a nice daily driver _and_ a fun car. :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Actually, I'm looking forward to being able to afford both a nice daily driver _and_ a fun car. :eeps:


 
(but it'll be nicer once the Z4MC is paid for)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Cliff said:


>


:slap:

...oh and my brother is now car shopping. He's getting rid of the old Accord and is shopping either a 328xi or a G35x. He's not selling the Mustang or T-Bird either.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

The problem with older sports cars is we remember them better than they actually were. I'll bet a 330i Sport would pass a base 968 and keep up with the Turbo.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PhilH said:


> :slap:
> 
> ...oh and my brother is now car shopping. He's getting rid of the old Accord and is shopping either a 328xi or a G35x. He's not selling the Mustang or T-Bird either.


:rofl:

A 328xi touring would make for a very nice daily driver. If I had known I was going to eventually buy the M Coupe, I probably would have bought a 325iT instead of the 330Ci (but the Ci is still reasonably practical and an extra 40HP is extra fun).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> The problem with older sports cars is we remember them better than they actually were. I'll bet a 330i Sport would pass a base 968 and keep up with the Turbo.


Mostly true...I park next to a guy with a beautiful 1992 968 (that he bought new and won't give up), so I looked up an old road test on them. Acceleration is a wash between a 968 and a 330i, but the Porsche is lighter and is definitely has an edge in the handling department.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> The problem with older sports cars is we remember them better than they actually were. I'll bet a 330i Sport would pass a base 968 and keep up with the Turbo.


I'm sure that's true of many people, but I'm the opposite - most new cars are very fast but bore me to tears. I don't get any kind of rush from looking at my speedo. 

I agree with you guys that it wouldn't be economical to get rid of the ZHP, now that I already own it. But I certainly wouldn't buy a new 3 series, I'd rather go with a dedicated fun car than a compromised sports sedan.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Mostly true...I park next to a guy with a beautiful 1992 968 (that he bought new and won't give up), so I looked up an old road test on them. Acceleration is a wash between a 968 and a 330i, but the Porsche is lighter and is definitely has an edge in the handling department.


Acceleration numbers mean very little to me - which is more fun, a Type R, or a Nissan Maxima?

Cars like the Cooper S, Integra R, an E30 M3, have pretty mediocre 0-60 times, but were vastly more fun to drive than today's faster but very isolated and dull-handling 'sports sedans.'


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I'm thinking these days I'd rather have a fun toy car + a reliable commuter, than a single, expensive commuter car like my 330.
> 
> Some other cars I'd consider are too small (S2000, MR2 turbo, Miata etc). And I might like an E30 M3, but worried they're all too beat on. My E36 was too unreliable, and not quite fun enough.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...=HATCH&fuel=&doors=&style_flag=2&cardist=1028


so happens i'm playing out this very strategy for myself. my daily is a 2006 cobalt ss(non-supercharged), 5-speed manual which i actually enjoy driving quite a bit. got it new intending to evolve it into my daily. plan to add the fun car in a year or so-right now the list is headed by a 135 coupe, next-gen z(370zx ?), next-gen supra or next-gen s2000.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Water cooled Porsche from the late 80s or early 90s? You are a brave soul.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

If I was thinking along the lines you are, I'd be thinking used Boxster or Boxster S. Aside from the rear main seal problems (which are/were treated pretty good by Porsche), they're known as being pretty solid, and all much newer than the front engined models.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> If I was thinking along the lines you are, I'd be thinking used Boxster or Boxster S. Aside from the rear main seal problems (which are/were treated pretty good by Porsche), they're known as being pretty solid, and all much newer than the front engined models.


yeah, and you'll benefit from the 'not a real Porsche' nonsense that drives the price down. I could see getting a used Cayman S someday.

But I love the mid-90s styling of the Porsches - 993, 968, 944 Turbo.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Dawg, what you say about a compromising sports sedan is very true. Interestingly, the very thing (driving fun) that drove me (no pun intended) to BMW in the first place is probably what will drive me away from BMW in the end. I think I'd rather have a 911 as a daily driver and an S2000 as a weekend fun car than even an M3 or M5 as either. Too bad the next S2000 is rumored to become a 2+2 and lose some of its hardcore edge... :tsk:


----------



## pflyers (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm on my third 944 turbo, pretty much same car. Maintenance is VERY expensive, trust me if you don't get the right car. Why? because they are a complete bitch to work on. Second not a lot of porsche mechanics like working on them so finding a good one isnt' that easy. Third, they aren't that comfortable for a daily driver.
Plus side at least with the turbo, I have right around 400 hp (330 at the wheels) which makes for a very good "fun" car. go to rennlist.com and post your question their to folks who own them.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

pflyers said:


> I'm on my third 944 turbo, pretty much same car. Maintenance is VERY expensive, trust me if you don't get the right car. Why? because they are a complete bitch to work on. Second not a lot of porsche mechanics like working on them so finding a good one isnt' that easy. Third, they aren't that comfortable for a daily driver.
> Plus side at least with the turbo, I have right around 400 hp (330 at the wheels) which makes for a very good "fun" car. go to rennlist.com and post your question their to folks who own them.


That's good info - would the 968 be any less maintenance-heavy since it's not a turbo?

Are the 911s less expensive to maintain, and easier to work on?


----------

